# Members who have passed away....



## secondseason

The mod/admin team would like to acknowledge members that have passed away.  We want to put "Gone but not forgotten" under their user name.  I know it's not much but it is a memorial of sorts.  

If you know a member that has passed away please let us know so we can add it.


----------



## georgia357

That is a very good idea.  Good to remember those that have passed away.  Thank y'all for this.


----------



## turtlebug

flopeard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Excellent idea, could you also make a sticky thread in the campfire where they can be listed?


----------



## secondseason

Let's use this as the sticky after it gets some traffic.  Stickies go without notice often.


----------



## secondseason

thank you tbug....I added flopeard


----------



## Buck

B Todd

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1642806#post1642806


----------



## secondseason

buck#4 said:


> B Todd
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1642806#post1642806



I added B Todd.


----------



## turtlebug

Carabrook


----------



## j_seph

Anyway we could make a thread that no one can post on.
Admin could make a post under the passed on users name stating when born and when passed as well as a photo or 2 if one is available. That way all could visit and remember these folk.


----------



## backwoodsjoe

Carabrook


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeeptastic


----------



## secondseason

Jeeptastic and Carabrook have been added.

Jeeptastic was actually the one that kind of started me to thinking.


----------



## secondseason

j_seph said:


> Anyway we could make a thread that no one can post on.
> Admin could make a post under the passed on users name stating when born and when passed as well as a photo or 2 if one is available. That way all could visit and remember these folk.



How about we start a memorial thread available for everyone to post.  Remembering member's passed that everyone can post in.  Keeping it respectful.


----------



## 30 06

j_seph said:


> Anyway we could make a thread that no one can post on.
> Admin could make a post under the passed on users name stating when born and when passed as well as a photo or 2 if one is available. That way all could visit and remember these folk.



I think that is a very good suggestion


----------



## j_seph

secondseason said:


> How about we start a memorial thread available for everyone to post. Remembering member's passed that everyone can post in. Keeping it respectful.


 I was just thinking of how some folks are on here


----------



## redneckcamo

''gon-mia''


----------



## Nicodemus

Really nice thread. It will make you stop, and think...


----------



## BCHunter

bowtechfan         8/11/09


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Perhaps this thread should have been in the "On Topic" forum. Some folks never will get it..


----------



## Jim Thompson

woody and blue elk


----------



## secondseason

BCHunter said:


> bowtechfan         8/11/09




I added him.


----------



## flattop

Dear friend and fellow outdoorsman, KHAT328 aka Kenny Hattaway passed on Sunday 11/29/09 at our hunting camp. RIP Kenny. You will always be remembered.


----------



## Sweetwater

Another message board I frequent does this.

RIP fellow Woody's members.


----------



## JustUs4All

Great idea.  Thank you.


----------



## wickedjester

Kenny Newell

09-17-2006
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=78460&highlight=knewell

Thank You,
Chris


----------



## hntg4fun

What an awesome idea.  Fellow hunters never forgotten.  Makes it even more like a big family.


----------



## contender*

Knifemaker.


----------



## Seth carter

this is a great idea


----------



## secondseason

contender* said:


> Knifemaker.



I'll add it Matt.


----------



## SnowHunter

Tenpoint
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=539496


----------



## Havana Dude

Woody


----------



## secondseason

SnowHunter said:


> Tenpoint
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=539496



I'm sorry to hear about his passing.  I have added the "Gone but Not Forgotten"


----------



## T.P.

possum steak needs to be in here.


----------



## fatboy84

Phil M


----------



## TNGIRL

Warped Arrow aka Del Roberts, a Traditional Archer from South Carolina.....R.I.P.
9/11/11


----------



## Handshake

Outdoors passed last year.


----------



## firebreather

My son Tyler u can use my avatar pic
Good ole boy


----------



## Marlin_444

*Ted Davis aka The Terminator - RIP 09/18/2011*

On a sad note - I was notified that one of my dear friends from the GON Forum passed away.

Ted Davis - aka - "The Terminator"

I sent him a Happy Birthday wish on Facebook and had a response from a friend in common that he was killed in a car accident on September 18th.

Ted and I traded a number of weapons over several years, unfortunately we did not interact socially. He was a Christian man, always with a BIG OLE Southern Grin; laughing with a solid handshake.

I look forward to seeing Ted again when I cross over to the otherside. I am a better person for having known him and others who have gone on. 
I hope you had a chance to meet him, he leaves a young son behind. Although I am not much on traditional burials I am trying to find out where Ted is buried so I can pay my respects. 

If anyone has information, please let me know. He was from Alabama but lived in Hiram, GA for many years.

Take care, have a safe and fun Holiday Season!

God Bless

Ron
*V*


----------



## secondseason

Marlin 444 sorry to hear about The Terminator.  

I've added the "Gone But Not Forgotten" for him and Good Ole Boy


----------



## Buckbuster

Dantroop 2000 passed away in April.


----------



## secondseason

Buckbuster said:


> Dantroop 2000 passed away in April.



When his son posted the thread I added the notation.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors

firebreather said:


> My son Tyler u can use my avatar pic
> Good ole boy



As a father of three young adults, your post pulled me up short today. Thanks for sharing about your son Tyler. I Googled his name and read through the foundation website in his name. 

My kids are saved and live for the Lord, but we tend to take for granted that they'll always be here. My grandfather buried one of his only two kids…my uncle. Papaw eventually healed and moved forward with his life but he told me many times that he prayed I never find out what it's like to bury a child. 

God bless you!


----------



## badger

JKoch, (Jerry Koch) passed away at 11:18 am on Sunday, June 3rd, 2012. A great man and a wonderful friend.

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=5026


----------



## T.P.

*dirtroad*

Didn't know dirtroad, but he didn't live far from me as the crow flies. 

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=6134


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Could we have a post of the name of a member when they pass so  that we may send a condolance to the family maybe thru the feneral home.
Or, maybe a group message sent by and from all those at here at Woodys GON.

Some of us have never met but thru here have become close.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Germag, RIP brother.


----------



## Al33

R.I.P. Gerald


----------



## zedex

Rest easy, Germag. 

Never met the man but had great respect for a him. He had a good, clear understanding of various snake species as well as great knowledge of them. He encouraged folks to enjoy seeing them without killing them. 

 That, alone, is worthy of respect for him. Too many people have nothing better to do than kill snakes- all and any snake and Germag had no appreciation for that.

 He was also a likeable kind of guy with a great wit.

 So, next time you guys are in the bush and see a snake, let the snake enjoy its life as a tribute to Germag. He'll thank you for it.


----------



## Rick_1971

RSavage1 -- Ron Savage, passed away a few months ago. I worked with him until he retired about a year and  half ago.
RIP Ron.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Lets not forget Cam-man!


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*Reminder for the Living*

This thread is a reminder that none of us live forever, and further that we may or may not get much warning about when we will leave this world.  Many of us talk about guns for self-defense and surviving the zombie apocalypse, but we end up falling victim to heart attacks, cancer, strokes, car wrecks, and other things. 

It's probably a good idea to add a paragraph in your will, or some other set of instructions for your "next of kin" should something happen to you, telling your relatives about your online presence (chat sites like this, and social media like Facebook, etc.) and what should happen if those accounts had still been in active use shortly before your passing or incapacitation.  Maybe it would make sense to list the websites, with your sign-in name and password, for those sites that you would want your next of kin to make some kind of announcement in.  

Sometimes there might be important messages that your next of kin (or the executor of your will) might need to read and know about.  For example, suppose you sold a certain firearm to another member here and the deal was entirely worked-on through private messages. When you pass and your estate is inventoried, your executor notices that this one particular gun of yours is gone. He might think some other family member took it improperly, or maybe the cleaning crew, or those folks that were helping with the estate sale...  

... looking at the PM history on your account would clear that all up.

Anyhow, I'm just tossing out some ideas. 

Back to the main theme of this thread:  R.I.P. to all those late members who were part of this community and who helped make G.O.N. forum a great place to visit and learn.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Allen Simms, username asimm85. RIP man.


----------



## Nicodemus

nhancedsvt said:


> Allen Simms, username asimm85. RIP man.




It`s been taken care of. Thanks, and our regrets to his family and friends.


----------



## Silver Britches

Michael Nathan Evans (sandhillmike)
December 4, 1944 - September 1, 2012







Mike died September 1, 2012 after a 3 year battle with cancer at the age of 67.

I did not personally know him, but he hung around the sports section of the forums and we enjoyed his posts. He was a huge Florida Gator fan, but most importantly, he was one of our GON brothers.

Read Mike's touching last post here Good-bye Guys.

RIP Mike! We miss you, bro!


----------



## dirt12

RIP Hawgrider1200


----------



## JoeWeb10

*Deuce*

Deuce was an avid deer hunter and a great father, grandfather, and friend. 

He was like an uncle to me, and laughter came into the room whenever he walked in. 

You will be missed Danny. Enjoy your life up top!


----------



## Nicodemus

bassamasta. Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8267123#post8267123


----------



## Big7

*Ds7418*

Ahh,,Nothing better than good ole southern "adjustable" religion... 
Quote from DS7418

I adopted one of his "quotes" for my sig line.

Smart guy. I enjoyed his posts'

R.I.P. Buddy!


----------



## iwantthegold

"Geofff".  My father loved this site.


----------



## Jeff C.

~kracker~ Richie Chastain

Never met Richie personally, but talked to him on the phone quite a few times and in PM's. He and I just connected on our interests in music. Richie was an alt country and red dirt band aficionado. He turned me onto a lot of good music I otherwise would have probably never heard.

I wish I could've met him personally.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

RIP krackerbro .


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> RIP krackerbro .


 but I know he is rockin it in heaven, whole again & in no pain!!!  
Gonna miss the music lessons, my friend, thanks for the time we had!


----------



## T.P.

Last night my buddy left this world for a better place. RIP, easymoney.

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=64850


----------



## rhbama3

RIP Bryannecker
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9147463#post9147463


----------



## lagrangedave

While not technically a member, I think Grant earned a spot here as well as in our hearts.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=767418


----------



## Hooked On Quack

lagrangedave said:


> While not technically a member, I think Grant earned a spot here as well as in our hearts.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=767418





Amen Dave !


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Prayers for those in sorrow waiting to meet their loved ones again.


----------



## PappyHoel

Didn't know him but MR ED passed away today.  Post about him in the spiritual forum.  Prayers for him and his family.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=839023


----------



## JustUs4All

RIP No. GA. Mt. Man

Poke Salat rules!


----------



## JustUs4All

RIP Bearhunter
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=847985


----------



## Nicodemus

Shortround1-Potsticker, John Mayfield, passed away today. Godspeed and rest in peace, John.

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=36099


----------



## rhbama3

LilburnJoe- Joe Hendricks has passed away. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=856391


----------



## Jody Hawk

Frank Queen (fqueen1) passed away last night.


----------



## The mtn man

Paint Brush, ( Cliff Fain) has passed away, 12-13-15, my uncle, my mentor.


----------



## Robbie101

George Surface. Went by Georgesur here on the boards. Pops I am going to miss you!!!


----------



## dutchman

RogerB passed away on Sunday, February 5, 2017. Rest easy, old friend...


----------



## OmenHonkey

Fishmcc, Matt McCranie 44 years young Passed Saturday March 4th Love ya Cuz.


----------



## Keebs

OmenHonkey said:


> Fishmcc, Matt McCranie 44 years young Passed Saturday March 4th Love ya Cuz.


 I didn't realize Matt was a member!!  I sure am going to miss him coming in to sign his kids up for sports, he could always brighten my day!


----------



## elfiii

injun joe, Brent Bennett

http://www.ajc.com/news/local/marie...while-fishing-montana/yX63mTLRnQTB7BzFd2f89O/


----------



## bilgerat

Marty Fowler, AKA 1Killshot passed on 9/21/17
Rip Marty
He could stir the pot with the vest of them


----------



## one hogman

Ran across this old thread I think it was started in 2011 WOW!! reading it makes you think about how short life really is, every day is to be cherished and appreciated, tell your Wife, Kids, and Grand Kids  you love them EVERYTIME you see them or talk to them  you never know when it could be your last.  And may God bless the families of all  those that have gone before us..


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Some of you may remember my Joe Kurz quota hunt from 2009. I shot a nice 10 pt. thanks to Hunter Ed (Mike Tallant). He left early and showed me his spot so I could hunt it the next day. He'd seen a good buck there but didn't shoot it. One of the best things about my Joe Kurz hunt wasn't the buck I took home, it was the new friends I made while I was there. SCPO and Hunter Ed were two fine men and I was honored to have met them. They were there together again this year at Joe Kurz and hunted Thursday and Friday morning. Mike had to leave after the morning hunt to go home and help his wife. He died that afternoon. It makes my heart hurt. It reminds me of the lyrics; "Who's gonna fill their shoes, who's gonna stand that tall?" From what I understand Mike taught hunter safety with DNR for 40 years. They just don't make them like they used to. Few and far between. We lost a good man Oct. 20, 2017. May you rest in peace Mike T.

http://www.outdoorcentral.com/mc/pr/03/05/02b2.asp


----------



## rhbama3

The man, the myth, the GON Turkey Forum legend, TBGator( Todd Blair) passed away yesterday after a year long fight with cancer. 
Goodbye, my friend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Moonpie1 who shared his love for food, fishing and family passed away unexpectedly this past Thursday evening at hunting camp. He was the most loving generous man I have even met.  He will be sorely missed.


----------



## Jeff C.

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Moonpie1 who shared his love for food, fishing and family passed away unexpectedly this past Friday. He was the most loving generous man I have even met.  He will be sorely missed.



Yep, Joe was one of, if not the most positive individual I've ever met. If he ever said anything against something he disagreed with, it was merely a brief and vague reference to that matter and then it was gone. He never harped on anything negative.

Just don't run across many as jovial as Moon in your lifetime.

He'll be missed by many.

RIP Moon


----------



## Hooked On Quack

one hogman said:


> Ran across this old thread I think it was started in 2011 WOW!! reading it makes you think about how short life really is, every day is to be cherished and appreciated, tell your Wife, Kids, and Grand Kids  you love them EVERYTIME you see them or talk to them  you never know when it could be your last.  And may God bless the families of all  those that have gone before us..





Yessir, well said !!  We lost a dang good one when Moonpie left us.


----------



## Keebs

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Moonpie1 who shared his love for food, fishing and family passed away unexpectedly this past Friday. He was the most loving generous man I have even met.  He will be sorely missed.


Still processing this loss, prayers for his wife & family......just.can't.comprehend...........


----------



## Crickett

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Moonpie1 who shared his love for food, fishing and family passed away unexpectedly this past Thursday evening at hunting camp. He was the most loving generous man I have even met.  He will be sorely missed.



 Prayers for his family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Bobby Morris, aka "Working2Hunt" has left us. Dang good man, we had alotta fun hunting and fishing,  RIP Bobbybro...


----------



## blood on the ground

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bobby Morris, aka "Working2Hunt" has left us. Dang good man, we had alotta fun hunting and fishing,  RIP Bobbybro...


My goodness! I sure hate to hear this! What happened? I see his post regularly!


----------



## kmckinnie

blood on the ground said:


> My goodness! I sure hate to hear this! What happened? I see his post regularly!


I will miss him. 
Also thanks quack bro for letting us know.


----------



## Nicodemus

A memorial banner has been added under his name. You`ll be missed, Bobby. Rest in Peace.....


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bobby Morris, aka "Working2Hunt" has left us. Dang good man, we had alotta fun hunting and fishing,  RIP Bobbybro...


My heart is plumb breaking........ RIP my buddy, my "BaBaBobby".......


----------



## KyDawg

That is terrible news. I enjoyed reading his post.


----------



## rydert

Sad news for sure


----------



## rhbama3

The words escape me at the moment to express the shock i feel at reading this.
Bobby was a great guy. RIP my friend.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bobby Morris, aka "Working2Hunt" has left us. Dang good man, we had alotta fun hunting and fishing,  RIP Bobbybro...


Oh my !


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wow, we've all lost some great friends.


----------



## Nicodemus

Gurn passed away last night after a long battle with cancer.

Rest in peace, Gurnie. You will be missed, my Friend.

http://forum.gon.com/members/gurn.51069/


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Nicodemus said:


> Gurn passed away last night after a long battle with cancer.
> 
> Rest in peace, Gurnie. You will be missed, my Friend.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/members/gurn.51069/




NIC,

THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS INFORMATION.

GURNIE and his wife, Dianna has been close friends to my family for many years now.  Gurn's family was always some of the nicest people that I have ever known.  I remember well that Gurn and Dianna offered to drive all the way from Michigan to Augusta to help in any way possible when my wife was really ill and ultimately passed away.  Their entire family has always been very SPECIAL to me.

It was Gurn's brother, Larry Stout, that owned the MARLINOWNER'S.COM WEBSITE that my late wife (DEBBIE)  and I were members.  When my wife first began to have health related issues, Larry and two other friends asked me about the possibility of setting up a completely new Forum on his website that would be run entirely by my wife.  It actually happened and ONLY 3 other people knew any of the true details about it for many years.  This Forum without a doubt encouraged my late wife to keep fighting a good fight against her heart and diabetic related health issues for several more years because of the many friendships that she achieved.

It still was a total secret to others on the actual website as my wife ultimately took on a completely different persona identity of "Annabelle" and her Forum as named:  "ASK ANNA".  She was also allowed to keep her original screen name of "BRAVEHEART" as well and she regularly posted under both names so that others would not know the true details.   When my wife died, it was then that we decided to tell the entire story to all of the members about my wife's Forum and that her courageous health battle was over.  I've never seen such an out-pouring of love from so many people from around the country and the world.

After this happened, Larry decided to change the name of that forum to the "ASK ANNA MEMORIAL FORUM" and requested that it not be deleted or locked down BUT to remain open for others to continue to read and make any comments if they so decided.  It still remains that way today even after all of these years.

I'm so grateful to Larry Stout for this opportunity as it truly gave my wife several more years of life by her communicating with others as such.  Unfortunately, Larry passed away back a few years ago as well.

My deepest sympathy goes out to Gurnie's entire family in this tremendous loss to them and to all of us that knew what a fine man that Gurnie really was.

Gurnie, Godspeed to you and REST IN PEACE as I surely hope to see you in heaven one day in the future.


----------



## Nicodemus

Jeff Capron passed away this morning. I`ll miss our talks, Old Friend.

http://forum.gon.com/members/jcinpc.68086/


----------



## Nicodemus

Wallace Prescott Rowe (Scott) Jr passed on 10/7/18 after a long battle with metastatic prostate cancer, native of Frederick, Maryland and resident of Milledgeville, Georgia. His username here was Fendercaster.

http://forum.gon.com/members/fendercaster.11715/

We send our regrets.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff Capron passed away this morning. I`ll miss our talks, Old Friend.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/members/jcinpc.68086/


I hate to hear this.  Unless I’m mistaken, he’s the guy who used to send me boxes of great-quality heat treated coral, and I had a lot of good phone conversations with him.


----------



## Nicodemus

NCHillbilly said:


> I hate to hear this.  Unless I’m mistaken, he’s the guy who used to send me boxes of great-quality heat treated coral, and I had a lot of good phone conversations with him.




That was him. Jeff could work magic with coral. I still have a little that he sent me. He was a fine man and a good friend.


----------



## Nicodemus

Robert D Brookshire (Bruz) has passed away after an extended illness. We extend our deepest regrets.

http://forum.gon.com/members/bruz.2218/


----------



## Keebs

prayers for his family.


----------



## elfiii

Nicodemus said:


> Robert D Brookshire (Bruz) has passed away after an extended illness. We extend our deepest regrets.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/members/bruz.2218/



Dang. Just dang. You were good Bruz.


----------



## DDD

elfiii said:


> Dang. Just dang. You were good Bruz.


I went to High School with Bruz's wife.  They have 3 kids.  Please keep them in your prayers.  Way too young to be passing on.


----------



## SCPO

Mike Tallant AKA HUNTER ED, my hunting buddy for 35 years passed away 10/20/17. We had hunted Joe Kurz morning hunt. He passed away at 1 that afternoon. He helped DNR set up hunter Ed course and taught it for 40 years.


----------



## goose buster

Hooty Hoot March 29,2019 we met during our coon hunting days 30+ yrs ago. Started hunting and fishing together. He took me on my first turkey hunt and  I was hooked. He will be missed dearly.


----------



## elfiii

biggsteve - Steven Paul Hitz died from lung cancer July 7, 2019

You were good Steve. You gave us hours of entertainment in the Political forum and you gave us some wisdom that survives you.

"Don't hire them, don't hire them, don't hire them. They will leave on their own." - biggsteve

https://forum.gon.com/members/biggsteve.18616/


----------



## Keebs

elfiii said:


> biggsteve - Steven Paul Hitz died from lung cancer July 7, 2019
> 
> You were good Steve. You gave us hours of entertainment in the Political forum and you gave us some wisdom that survives you.
> 
> "Don't hire them, don't hire them, don't hire them. They will leave on their own." - biggsteve
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/members/biggsteve.18616/


Oh my.........prayers for his family & friends, he was one of a kind, that's for sure!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

elfiii said:


> biggsteve - Steven Paul Hitz died from lung cancer July 7, 2019
> 
> You were good Steve. You gave us hours of entertainment in the Political forum and you gave us some wisdom that survives you.
> 
> "Don't hire them, don't hire them, don't hire them. They will leave on their own." - biggsteve
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/members/biggsteve.18616/



Oh my I always looked forward to his posts.


----------



## georgia357

That is so sad, prayers to friends and family of biggsteve.


----------



## blood on the ground

The only thread on the forum that you have to read but hate to everytime. 
May God bless those that go before us!


----------



## Nicodemus

Huntingonthefly-Glen Solomon passed away today.

We extend our regrets. Godspeed.


----------



## 4HAND

Prayers for his family. RIP.


----------



## lagrangedave

Prayers sent


----------



## westcobbdog

This thread serves as a reminder we are only on this earth a very short time. 
Prayers sent up for all that have passed who visited this great website.


----------



## Milkman

I don’t see that anyone ever posted it here so I will add it. Hilton Purvis , member name HPurvis died October 25, 2018. Hilton servered here as a moderator for several years. He served his community as a minister as well. RIP Hilton.

https://forum.gon.com/members/hpurvis.263/


----------



## Nicodemus

BradMeyers. We lost Brad this past November 2019. Rest easy, my Friend. We will sit around the tipi fire again, with strong coffee and good talk.


https://forum.gon.com/members/bradmyers.25323/


----------



## Nicodemus

PopPop won his battle with cancer yesterday, 10/8/2020. He is now pain free and at rest. God Bless, Jerry. You will be missed.


https://forum.gon.com/members/poppop.47116/


----------



## fish hawk

Had the pleasure of fishing with Jerry one time,we caught a nice mess of bluegill.You'll be missed my friend.


----------



## elfiii

Nicodemus said:


> PopPop won his battle with cancer yesterday, 10/8/2020. He is now pain free and at rest. God Bless, Jerry. You will be missed.
> 
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/members/poppop.47116/



This breaks my heart. I'll see you on the other side Jerry.


----------



## Jeff C.

I look forward to his reply to a PM I sent him some day.


----------



## Danuwoa

Jeff C. said:


> I look forward to his reply to a PM I sent him some day.


You’ve done this too?  Back during the summer I felt the need to send Kawaliga a pm.  You may not believe this but I got an answer of sorts the next day.  Nearly knocked me down. 

I look at this thread every now and then and just remember.  We have lost some good ones.


----------



## Jeff C.

Danuwoa said:


> You’ve done this too.  Back during the summer I felt the need to send Kawaliga a pm.  You may not believe this but I got an answer of sorts the next day.  Nearly knocked me down.
> 
> I look at this thread every now and then and just remember.  We have lost some good ones.



Yessir, I wasn’t quite sure if PopPop had passed yet, but I sent it anyway. I found out later that he had, but was very glad that I sent it.


----------



## Core Lokt

Nicodemus said:


> PopPop won his battle with cancer yesterday, 10/8/2020. He is now pain free and at rest. God Bless, Jerry. You will be missed.
> 
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/members/poppop.47116/




Sorry to hear this news. Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## Keebs

's for his family.............he'll be missed, for sure!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Alot of really good men have left this forum for a better place.


----------



## Core Lokt

Amen Quack, Amen


----------



## mattech

Ky dawg


----------



## Hilsman

RIP Bo$$.  You will be missed.  Thank you for all the good times and laughs that you shared with all of us.


----------



## NCHillbilly

RIP, Charlie. You made this world and this forum a better place. You will be missed every day by more people than you could imagine.


----------



## dixiecutter

We loved you Charlie. I hate I never got to see a copy of that book. We will never forget you. I'll see you when I get there Bo$$.


----------



## Keebs

Noooooo.................my heart is broken................ RIP Charlie!


----------



## redeli

One of the best...RIP BO$$


----------



## 4HAND

So sad. RIP KyDawg.
Prayers for the family.


----------



## Nicodemus

Rest easy Charlie, my old Friend. You can walk the longleaf pine savannahs of your Homeland again with no pain. One day we`ll toast a brace of quail with Blanton`s, you and me, and I`ll always remember what you told me a few short weeks ago.

Godspeed.....


----------



## lagrangedave

.... the sky is falling....tears rolling down the street.....


----------



## NCHillbilly

dixiecutter said:


> We loved you Charlie. I hate I never got to see a copy of that book. We will never forget you. I'll see you when I get there Bo$$.


I’ve got several chapters of it. Don’t know if he ever got it finished or not.


----------



## Oldstick

Very sad to hear.  Condolences and prayers to all of Mr. Charlie's family.


----------



## JB0704

NCHillbilly said:


> I’ve got several chapters of it. Don’t know if he ever got it finished or not.



Please pass them along


----------



## NCHillbilly

JB0704 said:


> Please pass them along


I will when I get back home to my computer. I don’t think he would mind.


----------



## elfiii

This is crushing. First Jerry, now Charlie. You were the very best Charlie. I can't say goodbye because I know I'll see you later and I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## doenightmare

Just seeing Charlie and PopPop have passed. Heartbreaking news. Both were a big part of this GON family and will be terribly missed. RIP gentleman.


----------



## bany

RIP Charlie. My heart is with your family today.


----------



## trad bow

Time to stop and reflect on one of the best. Prayers for Ms Linda and family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I'm without words, you were much loved Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Man, I have no words. Lost another GREAT one! Dadgumit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

The world is a sadder place without Mr. Charlie B0$$$ Eaton


----------



## Da Possum

Hooked On Quack said:


> The world is a sadder place without Mr. Charlie B0$$$ Eaton



it sucks


----------



## nickel back

Charlie was a DGD RIP BO$$....


----------



## shdw633

Wow, such heartbreaking news, gut wrenching to be totally honest.  My heart and prayers go out to their families.


----------



## John Cooper

Man 
Dang, just dang!!!!!
I surely will miss you here on GON Charlie, I know I will see you again, but dang I will miss you now. 
Mrs. Linda you and the rest of your family are in our prayers!!
Dang!!


----------



## Silver Britches

My thoughts and prayers go out to Mr. Charlie's family. 

Rest in peace, my friend.


----------



## Paymaster

Nicodemus said:


> PopPop won his battle with cancer yesterday, 10/8/2020. He is now pain free and at rest. God Bless, Jerry. You will be missed.
> 
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/members/poppop.47116/


Man!!!!! Rest in Peace Brother.


----------



## cramer

I'm  so sorry  for your loss , Ms. Linda.
Charlie   was a special  man as you well know . 
Thank you for sharing  him with us. He made us laugh and think, with his posts on this forum.
He was a kind and giving man.
I considered  Charlie  to be my friend and I never met him in person.
My wife and I are praying that God  comforts   you  and your  family . 

Rest in peace  old friend . 

Chris  and  Lynn


----------



## Ruger#3

Dear Lord,

As Jesus followers asked him to help their friends, so I ask you today to help my friends struggling in the darkness of grief.

May they know moments of peace in their pain, moments of joy in their memories, and moments of hope in your love.

Amen.


----------



## srb

Your peace, Your time ...
Condolences to the family.
It’s doesn’t make it that easy..


----------



## joepuppy

I’m taking this pretty hard. Bo$$ was one of the first friends I made here. He really added so much to the forum. Praying for the family, I cannot imagine what you are going through. I’m thankful to have known him, and thankful for the fellowship made on here. The world is a sadder place at his passing, Rest In Peace, Charlie.


----------



## normaldave

KyDawg has to be one of the nicest people I never got to meet. 
I reckon I'll have to fire up the old hot rod Dodge truck in his memory, since he used to own a Dodge Super Bee.

Charles Eaton Obituary

"The family would appreciate if friends would prepare and bring a written memory of Charlie to be placed in the memory box at the funeral home."


----------



## XIronheadX

Wow. One day someone is typing on here, then they are gone. RIP Bo$$ and Pop.


----------



## Keebs

normaldave said:


> KyDawg has to be one of the nicest people I never got to meet.
> I reckon I'll have to fire up the old hot rod Dodge truck in his memory, since he used to own a Dodge Super Bee.
> 
> Charles Eaton Obituary
> 
> "The family would appreciate if friends would prepare and bring a written memory of Charlie to be placed in the memory box at the funeral home."


Thanks for posting the Obituary site...............


----------



## Throwback

Nicodemus said:


> PopPop won his battle with cancer yesterday, 10/8/2020. He is now pain free and at rest. God Bless, Jerry. You will be missed.
> 
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/members/poppop.47116/


----------



## Throwback

mattech said:


> Ky dawg


Dang two in a week ? ??


----------



## Core Lokt

prayers for Pop and Bo$$'s family. They will be missed for sure.


----------



## 4HAND

NCHillbilly said:


> I’ve got several chapters of it. Don’t know if he ever got it finished or not.


He sent me several chapters too. Wanted my opinion. I too would like to know if he finished it.


----------



## Throwback

Throwback said:


> Dang two in a week ? ??


And I just found out a girl I went to school and have been friends with my entire life just died.  Be glad when 2020 is over with


----------



## brownceluse

Throwback said:


> And I just found out a girl I went to school and have been friends with my entire life just died.  Be glad when 2020 is over with


I’ve had 4 this week. 3 folks that I’ve worked with for years and the Bo$$. Other than Bo$$ the others ages were 40,48 and 49. Just crazy!


----------



## Throwback

brownceluse said:


> I’ve had 4 this week. 3 folks that I’ve worked with for years and the Bo$$. Other than Bo$$ the others ages were 40,48 and 49. Just crazy!


Pretty sure this girl was 49


----------



## brownceluse

Throwback said:


> Pretty sure this girl was 49


Not good.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Just found out a friend wife was diagnosed with breast cancer. It has spread to her spine. They say she might make it 2 weeks


----------



## brownceluse

NE GA Pappy said:


> Just found out a friend wife was diagnosed with breast cancer. It has spread to her spine. They say she might make it 2 weeks


Sorry to hear that Pappy.


----------



## Wiskey_33

elfiii said:


> biggsteve - Steven Paul Hitz died from lung cancer July 7, 2019
> 
> You were good Steve. You gave us hours of entertainment in the Political forum and you gave us some wisdom that survives you.
> 
> "Don't hire them, don't hire them, don't hire them. They will leave on their own." - biggsteve
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/members/biggsteve.18616/


****. He used to chap my rear in the political forum. RIP Steve.


----------



## John Cooper

KYBo$$Dawg I sure do miss you brother!!


----------



## atlashunter

Nicodemus said:


> PopPop won his battle with cancer yesterday, 10/8/2020. He is now pain free and at rest. God Bless, Jerry. You will be missed.
> 
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/members/poppop.47116/



Just now seeing this and it's a punch to the gut. Never got a chance to meet but always enjoyed reading his posts. Will definitely be missed.


----------



## Nicodemus

J. Scott. Jack Scott, the legendary turkey call maker, of Scott`s Cutter fame, passed away July 24, 2020. Go with God, Mr. Jack. You will always be remembered.


https://forum.gon.com/members/j-scott.5488/


----------



## SCPO

NIC
I RETIRED IN 1995 AND MY HUNTING BUDDY WANTED ME TO START TURKEY HUNTING. WE WENT TO THE TURKEY SHOW IN WARNER ROBINS. I STOPPED AT JACK'S TABLE AND HE SHOWED ME ONE OF HIS SCOTTS CUTTERS. I WALKED AROUND BUT DIDN'T HEAR ANY CALLS THAT SOUNDED LIKE JACKS. WENT BACK TO HIM AND ASKED HIM HOW MUCH FOR CALL. HE SAID $75. TOLD HIM I DIDN'T HAVE THAT MUCH. HE HANDED ME THE CALL AND CARD AND TOLD ME TO MAIL HIM A CHECK WHEN I GOT HOME. IN 2007 I CALLED IN BIGGEST TURKEY KILLED TAKEN AT PIEDMONT WILDLIFE REFUGE THAT YEAR. NEXT YEAR WENT TO SHOW AND TOLD HIM STORY AND GAVE HIM A PICTURE TO PUT IN BOOK OF KILLS. THAT CALL IS STILL MY GO TO CALL.
SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT JACK'S PASSING.


----------



## bilgerat

Sad news to share but Mr "GT 40" Joe Fineburg passed away this past week, I updated the thread in the spiritual support forum
Prayers for member GT40 ...Updated (gon.com)


----------



## elfiii

bilgerat said:


> Sad news to share but Mr "GT 40" Joe Fineburg passed away this past week, I updated the thread in the spiritual support forum
> Prayers for member GT40 ...Updated (gon.com)



Wow, that hurts. You were good Joe.


----------



## fireman32

Ratman, I believe was his username.  The man in the Gon article “A gobbler for brother Gibbs” passed away this morning.  As fine a man as you’d ever want to meet.  I grew up hunting with him, he’ll certainly be missed.

Couldn’t resist adding another pic of Rat.  These are the 3 men that I started hunting with, Rat on the left, my pops “Stump” in the middle and Mark”little boy” on the right.  They have been family, best friends and hunting buddies since forever.  The stories I could tell from those old days are many, most funny, some almost unbelievable.  This pic is from one of their yearly trips to Cedar Creek.  We should all be so lucky to have lifelong friends.


----------



## JustUs4All

Rest in Peace Mr. Gibbs.


----------



## Danuwoa

fireman32 said:


> Ratman, I believe was his username.  The man in the Gon article “A gobbler for brother Gibbs” passed away this morning.  As fine a man as you’d ever want to meet.  I grew up hunting with him, he’ll certainly be missed.View attachment 1086528


I met him one time years ago at the first GON get together I ever went to.  A small group of us got together at Blackbeard’s in Albany and ate supper.  He was a nice man.  Sad to hear it.  RIP.


----------



## bilgerat

RIP Mr Gibbs


----------



## 4HAND

RIP sir.


----------



## Nicodemus

Danuwoa said:


> I met him one time years ago at the first GON get together I ever went to.  A small group of us got together at Blackbeard’s in Albany and ate supper.  He was a nice man.  Sad to hear it.  RIP.




I remember that and remember him too now. I was there with ya`ll.

I`m really sorry to hear this.

A banner has been added to Ratman`s profile, with respect. Godspeed, Sir.


----------



## Danuwoa

Nicodemus said:


> I remember that and remember him too now. I was there with ya`ll.
> 
> I`m really sorry to hear this.
> 
> A banner has been added to Ratman`s profile, with respect. Godspeed, Sir.


Yep.  Y’all were there, Nic.  We need to have us one of those Blackbeard’s suppers again.


----------



## Keebs

's for the family and friends..........


----------



## Meriwether Mike

RIP all my GON brothers.


----------



## stonecreek

So sorry to hear that. Met him in 2019 at Leslie civic center. Talked turkey hunting and sold him a 2 chamber wingbone. I believe he was with or singing with a church group that day.


----------



## Head East

Prayers for the family. RIP Mr Gibbs.


----------



## Big Foot

Prayers Rat


----------



## fireman32

stonecreek said:


> So sorry to hear that. Met him in 2019 at Leslie civic center. Talked turkey hunting and sold him a 2 chamber wingbone. I believe he was with or singing with a church group that day.


Very likely, he sang with the “Glory Bound” quartet.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Auchumpkee Creek Asassin passed yesterday due to his Lou Gehrig's disease.  It is an insidious disease that kills you slowly before your very eyes.
I hunt on land he has leased for 41 years. This would be the 42nd... He pays the timber company and puts my list of names on as the only people authorized to hunt. Hopefully that will continue as he has turned the lease duties over to his daughter. Couple thousand or more acres in Southern Upson county.
His service will be held at Auchumpkee Creek Coverd Bridge Sunday at 4:30 p.m..
RIP Mr. Tim Reeves.
He was a great man who had all his ducks in a row. Every time we talked we could talk for a couple of hours and I would hang up wondering why we weren't better friends. But we just live too far apart. I met him in the woods talking across property lines about deer hunting. Eventually he asked me if I would like to hunt with him or take up one of his leases.


----------



## 4HAND

RIP Mr. Reeves.


----------



## Nicodemus

1eyefishing said:


> Auchumpkee Creek Asassin passed yesterday due to his Lou Gehrig's disease.  It is an insidious disease that kills you slowly before your very eyes.
> I hunt on land he has leased for 41 years. This would be the 42nd... He pays the timber company and puts my list of names on as the only people authorized to hunt. Hopefully that will continue as he has turned the lease duties over to his daughter. Couple thousand or more acres in Southern Upson county.
> His service will be held at Auchumpkee Creek Coverd Bridge Sunday at 4:30 p.m..
> RIP Mr. Tim Reeves.
> He was a great man who had all his ducks in a row. Every time we talked we could talk for a couple of hours and I would hang up wondering why we weren't better friends. But we just live too far apart. I met him in the woods talking across property lines about deer hunting. Eventually he asked me if I would like to hunt with him or take up one of his leases.




A banner has been added under Tim`s username. He would always come by my booth at the Blast in Macon to talk and visit for a while. 

Rest in peace, Tim.


----------



## alwayslookin

1eyefishing said:


> Auchumpkee Creek Asassin passed yesterday due to his Lou Gehrig's disease.  It is an insidious disease that kills you slowly before your very eyes.
> I hunt on land he has leased for 41 years. This would be the 42nd... He pays the timber company and puts my list of names on as the only people authorized to hunt. Hopefully that will continue as he has turned the lease duties over to his daughter. Couple thousand or more acres in Southern Upson county.
> His service will be held at Auchumpkee Creek Coverd Bridge Sunday at 4:30 p.m..
> RIP Mr. Tim Reeves.
> He was a great man who had all his ducks in a row. Every time we talked we could talk for a couple of hours and I would hang up wondering why we weren't better friends. But we just live too far apart. I met him in the woods talking across property lines about deer hunting. Eventually he asked me if I would like to hunt with him or take up one of his leases.



A friend and member of our club was recently diagnosed with Lou Gehrig's.

Sorry for the loss of your friend.  RIP Mr. Reeves.


----------



## 1eyefishing

I'm sorry for that prognosis.
 When Tim 1st got diagnosed, He seemed perfectly healthy. 'Who me?' was the big question. Why. Why are you giving me this handicapped permit and disability clearance now?
 But the writing was on the wall.
 He had a love for life and it was tough for him mentally.


----------



## Head East

Sad indeed, RIP.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I lost a uncle to ALS.  It is a terrible way to go.  RIP Mr Tim


----------



## brownceluse

1eyefishing said:


> I'm sorry for that prognosis.
> When Tim 1st got diagnosed, He seemed perfectly healthy. 'Who me?' was the big question. Why. Why are you giving me this handicapped permit and disability clearance now?
> But the writing was on the wall.
> He had a love for life and it was tough for him mentally.


That disease got my Poppa too. I’ll never forget watching his body change. I remember sitting by his bedside one day. He asked me to help him to his chair in the living room he wanted to watch tv. He couldn’t even stand on his own. I picked him up like a baby and carried him in their and sat him in his chair. About an hour later I carried him back and put him in the bed. He looked at me and told me he was crippled like my grandmother (she had polio). He was dead about three weeks later. When he realized he couldnt do for himself anymore he was ready to
Go.


----------



## Hardwoods

mattech said:


> Ky dawg


Oh man... I haven't logged in for over a year. Very sad to see this news. Bo$$ was always so fun to talk to.


----------



## Hilsman

Hardwoods said:


> Oh man... I haven't logged in for over a year. Very sad to see this news. Bo$$ was always so fun to talk to.


Look in the sticky threads.  Theres a Billy thread dedicated to that Great Man.  Theres also some other threads dedicated to him.  Bo$$ was one of a kind and dearly missed!

KYDawg, aka Charlie Eaton | Page 4 | GON Forum


----------



## Nicodemus

With deepest regrets, Mr. Vernon Holt has passed away. A remarkable man of many talents, wisdom, and one of the finest woodsmen I`ve ever known and the first friend I made here when I joined Woody`s Campfire. . Rest easy Mr. Vernon. You will be greatly missed.

1927-2021


----------



## Ruger#3

Nicodemus said:


> With deepest regrets, Mr. Vernon Holt has passed away. A remarkable man of many talents, wisdom, and one of the finest woodsmen I`ve ever known and the first friend I made here when I joined Woody`s Campfire. . Rest easy Mr. Vernon. You will be greatly missed.
> 
> 1927-2021



Always generous with his knowledge and wisdom, he will be much missed.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

RIP Mr. Vernon. I will miss our porch visits and your friendship. We will see each other again my brother.


----------



## kmckinnie

I’m sure there was a moment of silence in the woods for this man. 
Where the birds did not sing. The squirrels didn’t move. Nothing stirred. 
My regards for all his friends and family.


----------



## elfiii

kmckinnie said:


> I’m sure there was a moment of silence in the woods for this man.
> Where the birds did not sing. The squirrels didn’t move. Nothing stirred.
> My regards for all his friends and family.



I am certain of all those things. Vernon Holt was the very best. His knowledge of life was exceeded only by his generosity in sharing his knowledge. May God bless him and his family always.


----------



## Jim Thompson

For the last 20 years here he had my ear.  A fine fine man for sure


----------



## Paymaster

Nicodemus said:


> With deepest regrets, Mr. Vernon Holt has passed away. A remarkable man of many talents, wisdom, and one of the finest woodsmen I`ve ever known and the first friend I made here when I joined Woody`s Campfire. . Rest easy Mr. Vernon. You will be greatly missed.
> 
> 1927-2021


Sad news! Rest in Peace Mr Vernon.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Ah man, I truly to hate to hear this news. Just saw it today. Mr Vernon was a good fellow and will sorely be missed. Thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## StriperAddict

Always enjoyed Mr. Vernon's wise posts and some kind hearted banter in DM's on occasion. A true gift from God to us here, and especially to friends, family and humanity.


----------



## NUTT

I was told Mr. DeweyDuck passed away last night. Very good man and incredible duck and goose caller. Came to Newnan and took my son and his buddy goose hunting. 
RIP DeweyDuck


----------



## mattech

RIP MR. @lagrangedave  miss ya buddy. We had a few good times at a campsite together. You were a good guy.


----------



## Hilsman

mattech said:


> RIP MR. @lagrangedave  miss ya buddy. We had a few good times at a campsite together. You were a good guy.


Sad news. I’ll always remember him trying to find his truck at Pnuts. RIP my friend


----------



## mattech

He was a character.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

I hate to see this ! RIP my friend ! Didn't know he was having trouble health wise !


----------



## dixiecutter

RIP ld.


----------



## bigelow

David Gordon was a good guy bye will be missed


----------



## JB0704

U will be missed, LD. RIP.


----------



## mark-7mag

RIP LD. You’ll be missed around the campfire


----------



## Hooked On Quack

RIP brother Dave, dang good guy and will be missed by his GON brothers n sisters.


----------



## Ruger#3

A banner has been added to Dave’s name.

The forum staff sends condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Keebs

I'll never forget meeting him at the first WAR that I went too............to look so "stern" he was a mess and all around great guy!!! RIP my friend.


----------



## trad bow

R.I.P. Dave


----------



## redeli

RIP Dave


----------



## campboy

Sorry to hear this


----------



## Appletart

Rest in peace Dave we had some beers and good laughs


----------



## oops1

Hate to hear that about LD, prayers for his family.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Dave will be missed. That's for sure. Rest easy my friend.


----------



## Batjack

Goodbye "Uncle Dave".


----------



## 1eyefishing

?


----------



## mguthrie

Met him at a useles billy gathering. He was a good guy. Rip Lagrange Dave


----------



## Appletart

https://www.legacy.com/us/obituaries/name/david-gordon-obituary?id=31533126


----------



## Batjack

Appletart said:


> https://www.legacy.com/us/obituaries/name/david-gordon-obituary?id=31533126


Thank you.


----------



## Core Lokt

Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## elfiii

Tragic news indeed. You were good Dave and I will miss you big time.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

My Granddaddy built the lake my house sits on in 60's Dave caught the largest fish ever caught out of it . We were distant kin by marriage and he would tell me about that bass every time we talked . Seems it kept growing . Going down to dock tonight and drink a  beer in his memory .


----------



## Silver Britches

May he rest in peace.


----------



## fish hawk

RIP Uncle Dave.The last couple of years have been rough,some good folks will be dearly missed.


----------



## crackerdave

Dave was a good friend and neighbor.I was on the road to my cousin's house in Florida 
when I heard he had passed.
I think after the death of his wife he lost the will to live.

Goodbye brother.


----------



## Danuwoa

Lagrange Dave is gone?  I swear.  Sad to hear it.  I only met him once years ago at WARII.  Seemed like a nice fella.  This thread will bring you down to earth.  A lot of good ones have left us.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I just learned that @Bubba Watson passed away today from cancer.  He fought that nasty disease for a long, long time.  Bubba went thru a couple of bone marrow transplants and multiple chemo treatments.  RIP Bubba.  You are a good man, and will be sorely missed


----------



## Silver Britches

NE GA Pappy said:


> I just learned that @Bubba Watson passed away today from cancer.  He fought that nasty disease for a long, long time.  Bubba went thru a couple of bone marrow transplants and multiple chemo treatments.  RIP Bubba.  You are a good man, and will be sorely missed


Sorry for your loss, Pappy! Prayers for the family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Paymaster

My condolences


----------



## kmckinnie

Sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## fishfryer

kmckinnie said:


> Sorry to hear this sad news.


As I am


----------



## Keebs

's of peace for the family & friends.


----------



## bilgerat

RIP Bubba


----------



## LGB

RIP


----------



## redeli




----------



## james hyde

Have never looked at this forum, pretty humbling for sure. We lost Thunderhead a few weeks back, always enjoyed hunting and fishing with him thru the years! RIP Steven.


----------



## goob

Late but my brother, Kreed, passed away a couple years ago. He really enjoyed it here, mostly lurking. Sure miss him everyday.


----------



## Ruger#3

james hyde said:


> Have never looked at this forum, pretty humbling for sure. We lost Thunderhead a few weeks back, always enjoyed hunting and fishing with him thru the years! RIP Steven.





goob said:


> Late but my brother, Kreed, passed away a couple years ago. He really enjoyed it here, mostly lurking. Sure miss him everyday.



The gone but not forgotten bannerhas been added to Thunderhead’s avatar.

Goob, please provide the members screen name and the banner applied to their avatar.

The staff’s deep sympathy on your loss.


----------



## elfiii

Just went back through this entire thread. That hole in my heart and lump in my throat are back.


----------



## goob

Ruger#3 said:


> The gone but not forgotten bannerhas been added to Thunderhead’s avatar.
> 
> Goob, please provide the members screen name and the banner applied to their avatar.
> 
> The staff’s deep sympathy on your loss.



User name is Kreed and Senior Member


----------



## Batjack

elfiii said:


> Just went back through this entire thread. That hole in my heart and lump in my throat are back.


Every time I scroll these pages I'm happy to see the dark lines.. meaning there is a new post....something new to read.... till I see this one. Scares me to no end, and hurts my heart every time I have to open it knowing that we (as a family) have lost not only a friend.. but their wisdom and foresight. We may not have known them face to face (and that's our fault), and may have argued with them on every subject from creation till today, but it's still a loss to this forum ... no... family that Mr. Woody created for us.


----------



## Ruger#3

goob said:


> User name is Kreed and Senior Member



A banner has been added to the members name.


----------



## Ruger#3

The forum has received notice of the passing of member Noone. The staff’s deepest sympathies to family and friends. The Gone but not forgotten banner has been added to the members name.


----------



## 700Man

Jeff Payne passed away February 4. He originally went by Skeeter then changed his name to NoOne. He posted a lot in the spiritual section and was a mighty man of God. I just saw this yesterday. He was a great guy and passionate outdoorsman up until he got sick. He held several fishing records for lake Burton. https://www.tributearchive.com/obituaries/23929756/jeffrey-joe-jeff-payne


----------



## Nicodemus

Missing Ridge went to be with The Lord, April 16. Rest in peace, Butch.

https://www.dignitymemorial.com/obi...ofYFbv8dlTzpQOOaSW0lgycdfQGFbTJC7nNMtrkVLQnJo


----------



## furtaker

james hyde said:


> Have never looked at this forum, pretty humbling for sure. We lost Thunderhead a few weeks back, always enjoyed hunting and fishing with him thru the years! RIP Steven.


Man I hate to hear that! I didn't know him but I remember reading a bunch of his hunting stories in the varmint forum way back when I first started predator hunting. I always enjoyed his threads.


----------



## bany

RIP Fellas. 
I don’t think I needed humbled right now but I am more so. When you add all thats lost from our departed it leaves a big hole. I appreciate God being there to fill the whole.


----------



## Spotlite

hummerpoo has passed away. 






						Idolatry
					

When faith is, by way of distinction, associated with nationality or ethnicity; it becomes idolatry.



					forum.gon.com


----------



## Ruger#3

Spotlite said:


> hummerpoo has passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idolatry
> 
> 
> When faith is, by way of distinction, associated with nationality or ethnicity; it becomes idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> forum.gon.com


It is with great sadness we receive this news. The entire staff sends our condolences and prayers for the family. The Gone but not forgotten banner has been added.


----------

